# 40 Gal Vert Build ( Pic Heavy)



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Well wanted to start a thread for my 40 vert build... Going to be for a pair of Pumilio, just not sure what type yet. 

The tank is being made with Pumilio needs in mind, The water feature will be very small, just a drip wall. Tons of leaf litter. And like my last 20 vert, I am using 2 sides of the viv for a background to balance my viewing wants, and planting space.

First pic is just me testing out layout of things. I am having a odd split branch come out of the back corner at a 45. This is to add a little depth, as well as an odd place to catch frogs roaming (and some odd plants)


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Started working on my fake rock drip wall for the back corner. Here just have some foam glued and broken apart to the basic shapes that I want.










And here after a couple of layers of grout, and starting to add some texture. I am going with a light gray color grout mainly because having it placed in the back corner, and the amount of plant growth I want, it will still be visible in a lighter color. I will be adding some color to bring out the texture after I am done with all the grout.










and this is what I am using to scratch in my texture


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks sweet so far.


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing this build progress. It's looking promising!


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

I think the two sided background, odd shapes so far, and size of the is viv are gonna make it look awesome


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

looking great so far... as usual!

now lets just see if you ever make up your mind on what kind of pumilio you put in... haha


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

I know right?? Escudo are still at the top of the list, but we'll see what sexed pair is available when it gets done.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Finished grout, texture, painting, and once its done curing, I'll silicone a few small rocks, pebbels to add contrast.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Started my terrace type false bottom, we'll see how it works.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

And now have the drip wall plumbed and mounted. Also put in the branch... Hard to tell from this angle, but it actually sticks out at about 45 degrees from the corner. 

Going to have two levels at the floor, separated by what should look like a fallen tree, and have two levels of leaf litter. 

Should start on the great stuff and the clay parts of the background in the next couple days. Then time to order plants


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Coming along nicely. I'll be following the build


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Well I have the "fallen tree" divider in the viv, its purpose is to divide the two levels of the floor to make a terrace type effect. Looks good so far. I'll try and get a decent pic up tonight. 

I was considering using grape vine higher up on the viv towards the lights and the vent but deemed it too risky. Even with the higher placement and air circulation I still think it wont last. Too bad, hard winter here wiped out my grape vines lol.

Should start soaking clay in the next couple days, and get the rest of the background done.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Gonna be fun lighting and photographing this one... Some very different light areas.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

As for what frogs to put in? Its been a damning question.

If I go with a pair of Pumilio, I'm thinking Escudo, Darklands, Man Creek, Blue Jeans, Bruno, or Chiriqui Grande

I am also considering another imitator morph, or different thumbnail frog... And then debating weather to stick with a pair, or do a small group. Really all depends on what I can find when it is done, and what species I go with.

Any suggestions? lol


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

haha well you know for pumilio i'll say darklands, chiriqui or bruno...

for other things, I would recommend Amazonicus because I love mine, but you already got an orange frog with blue legs... sooo I dunno, Ive always been a fan of sean harrington's intermedius. Or how bout retics?


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

How could I forget! Retics are right up there with Escudo. BUT finding them is like shooting into the water... The choices are simply overpowering, but I figure this is one of,if not the most epic tank I plan on building for quite some time, why not have some great frogs for it? I'd hate to put another imi pair in the 40 when I put the Varadero in the 20 (which are my favorite imi morph available) 

Retics would be quite sweet... Hmmm


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

If you want retics contact poison beauties (michael) but hurry he only has 4 left. I hear they like more floor space than tall space, not speaking from experience though.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

beat me to it chris, 

yep try michael for sure for the retics


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Well after much consideration, lol, I think I will try and get a small group of ventrimaculatus. Finding younger frogs seems to be a reasonable feat, maybe finding 2.2 wont be too far out of reach. And compared to some of the other choices that I will eventually get pairs of, the price for a small group would be reasonable. I think I'd like to have a small group in my 40 gal.

Rodyll or Borja Ridge preferably, but maybe Iquitos. All depends. Right now time to get working on the viv lol.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Well update...

Got the two bark pods foamed in on the back wall, and the buffer zone around my drip wall... Started to silicone/coco fiber the amount of great stuff I used. And started to mix up the clay for the rest of the background...

I always use Pond/Waterfall foam, and surprisingly it came out white vs. black... Odd but it did cure the same, so guess was just a lack of dye or other manufacture defect. 










Looks funny until you click on the image and the dimensions fix themselves.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

odd, white pond foam 

I would be mad


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

I was, but I did get a refund lol... so oh well.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Got all of the great stuff portion of the background done, ready for clay, just waiting tell I get the bottom part of the vert put in.

Tank is hard to photo in a full tank shot, took these with a temporary light set up until I get back to Home Depot.

Front view:










Side View:


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i see you decided on something different, however i thought i should add that chiriqui and bruno are VERY likely the same population that were imported at different times. either way there are very few of this morph currently circulating in the hobby.

james


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

nice!

thats kinda how I intend to do mine as well, most of the back and one side.
kinda in the corner


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

The back and side that look empty right now is where I am using clay for the background,,, just didn't want to add clay tell the foam/silicone was dry, and all the glass for the vert was in place.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

After receiving an AMAZING box today, got all the plants together for the viv.

Plant list right now includes:

Couple rescue broms from HD
Riccia
Java Moss
Christmas Moss
Pilea cadierei "pan am"
Ivy "royal hustler" Hendera helix
Philodendron "micans"

and the orchids:
Epidendrum lodgisia
Bulbophyllum ambrosia
Epidendrum porpax
Dinema polybulbon
Restrepia pyxss?
Restrepia trichglossa
Bulbophyllum frostii
Restrepia sanguinea


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Got the frogs in today. All for look great, in QT now. Love the little guys, and yeah Ryan, definitely an underrated frog. Amazing, 2 are 6-7 months old, one 3 month and one 2. All eating great.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Well door installed, clay all done, ready to start planting


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks AWESOME Aaron! very nice


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks Trev, I'll get a planted pic up tonight... Just finding where I want to put all the orchids


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Alright here are some pics.... I'll try and take some more tomorrow ,,, tank is super hard to photograph.

The huge amount of plants I thought I had on the desk really didn't fill up the tank too much lol, guess we'll see how it looks in a month or so.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

looking good... should be awesome when it grows in with all those plants


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Whoa Aaron, great job bro. That really came out awesome, well worth the wait. Show us what it looks like a month after the plants start taking over. Glad to see you got your frogs as well, they look incredible.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Looking really good. I really like your rock! ..and your 'shelves' on the side and back. Came together really nice, I cant wait to see it grown in. 

Where did you get that door? Or did you design it yourself?

What lighting are you using?

I have a 40 vert in the background stage. I am not sure what to do about the door.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks frank, I made the whole door and vert kit myself. The only ones that I could find for sale were sliding versions, or doors that created splits in the viewing area. 

I used a 17"x6" piece for the bottom part, 17"x~23-26" for the door forgot the exact number but its BIG, and built the screen top myself. I used all 1/4" glass (wanted to to be very strong) and a 16" piano hinge for the door, and marine epoxy for putting it all together. 

* as a note on this, I made the door that big because I didn't want any lines through the viewing area, it is quite heavy, so with the viv on a desk, when I open the door it sits on the back of my chair. That way the door is never completely held by the hinge. 

As for the lights, right now I'm using 2x spiral compacts daylight bulbs. BUT I am upgrading next week with a light fixture I saw at home depot. I forget the name right now, but have seen it mentioned here before. The two compacts work, but not nearly enough light for the height.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Well these guys are just as bold as my imis,,, maybe the size of tank makes them seem more visible idk. but its nice.


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

nice job.
ADAM


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks Adam... Frogs are doing great, very fun to watch... 

I'll post an update on the tank after a month or so, see the contrast.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Great picture!


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Here ya go Ryan and Trevor....

YouTube - 40vert tour

Looks decent in full screen, at least for youtube lol..


----------



## TheFallen (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks great! Glad you posted the video. cant wait to see it when its more grown in!


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

i DIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG IT. VERY NICE man... makes me want a 40 vert now... lol the 29 isn't cutting it for me now lol


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Aaron that looks amazing man. This makes me want to build a 40 vert now. I can't wait to see it a little grown in.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Here ya go Ryan and Trevor, updated video of the 40 vert, shows how its grown in thus far.


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

Aaron, well done, great build thread, frogs and vid is a plus. I like all of the different layers you have going and I'm sure you'll find a couple of new borjas hopping around soon. Very nice!


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Aaron, nice bro. Do you carry repashy by chance?


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

fleshfrombone said:


> Aaron, nice bro. Do you carry repashy by chance?


We dont right now, we're hoping to add supplements soon, but right now we're focusing on plants and getting them going.


----------

